# Puppy Vaccinations



## La Bosche Blue (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello Vizsla Owners, 

We have a new Vizsla puppy and are loving him. Currently he is 10 weeks old and is going to go in tomorrow for his 2nd distemper shot. We live in North Carolina so ticks are present. 

In reading about correct vaccination protocol we find there are alot of differing opinions on what is the best regiment of shots to give your puppy. 

What have others done in terms of Vaccinations for their dogs? What has your vaccination schedule looked like / what should it look like. 

Thank you,

Wes


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Pravo/distemper @ 12 weeks & 16 weeks (some say vaccinate @ 16 weeks only if blood test is negative, we skipped the blood test and allowed vet to vaccinate.) 
Followed by rabies vaccine. Our vet gave rabies shot @ 16 weeks.

We also opted for heart worm topical application (Revolution by Physer) monthly during summer/fall seasons. 

Pravo is the biggie as far as I know should not venture outside and allow to smell other dog's poo until last puppy shot is administered.


----------

